# BCCTPC Tactical Paramedic



## Scott33 (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry if this is a repost.

The _Board For Critical Care Transport Paramedic Certification_ has recently announced that they have developed a tactical paramedic exam. The BCCTPC, who already provide exams for critical care and flight paramedics (CCP-C and FP-C), say the TP-C exam will be available to take in the spring.

FAQs:
http://bcctpc.org/Tactical/FAQ Tactical.pdf

Exam content:
http://bcctpc.org/Tactical/TP-C Content Outline Jan13.pdf


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 8, 2013)

Them and ACEP


----------



## RESQGUY (Apr 10, 2013)

What is a good entry level text ? That along with practical training would prepare you for the exam and a follow on career in tactical ems ? How is this one in your experience 

http://www.jblearning.com/catalog/9780763778217/


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 10, 2013)

Seems like a fun certification to get, but how many people do you think will actually get a full time paid job because of this certification?


----------



## Luno (Apr 10, 2013)

Zero... maybe with an additional Zero added in for marketing...


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't see any real value to this course...

I could literally challenge and pass it today. So could most of the paramedics on this board. Easy.


----------

